
Astronomers peer into a lair of a mysterious source of cosmic radio bursts - okket
https://newsroom.usra.edu/astronomers-peer-into-a-lair-of-a-mysterious-source-of-cosmic-radio-bursts/
======
simonblack
Black hole swallowing a star system. Flashes represent
planets/comets/asteroids being swallowed as they circle in.

My theory could be the correct one, and maybe not.

